# Flamingo backcountry report, 10 March



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Looks great Bob my buddy Dave Vatter is itching to get down here and stretch some line we just might see ya down there.Lewis


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone with Dave aboard is pretty lucky. I'm betting he's forgotten more about that area than I'll ever learn....

Back when I joined the Tropical Anglers Club (TAC in Miami) he was already a a long time member when I was just starting out. I still have pics somewhere of him and his son with sailfish offshore of Jupiter (that was less than a year after I joined the club and would have been 1977 or so...).


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for a much anticipated fishing report Capt. As soon as these March winds die down we will be directing our attention back to Flamingo and EC.


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

great report Bob


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

With south winds at 20 this saturday. I am trying to decide between Flamingo and Choko. What do you think Bob? Although I haven't fished Flamingo in almost 5 years.


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Bob good memory I was at the Tropical dinner meeting last night Al Pflueger,Elliot Fox,Carl Liederman,and charles Harrison were among the old timers in attendance,Jimbo Thomas was the speaker and did great.I'll let you know if Dave gets in maybe we'll hook up.Lewis
His son's name is John


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

> With south winds at 20 this saturday.  I am trying to decide between Flamingo and Choko.  What do you think Bob?   Although I haven't fished Flamingo in almost 5 years.



I usually do pretty well down there( Flamingo) but we really struggled last weekend. We had winds out of east at around 15 steady and just couldn't get into them...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

South winds (anywhere in the 'Glades) mean that your best fishing will be way up inside somewhere.... That said, if you normally fish the coast in front of Flamingo or our front out of Choko you're going to struggle on that wiind (of course I could be wrong....). 

If you read my report you'll note that we weren't doing much at all in the interior until we ran for some small sheltered rivers (which is just what the tarpon do in those conditions....). It worked out for us - but we could have easily made that 20 mile run for nothing...

After all... it's still fishing. The days that I do my worst are when I go with a carefully planned routine - then fail to scrap it when the conditions aren't right... Hope this helps.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Great report as usual. You are one to look up to back there, thanks for sharing! 

Alonzo


----------

